# Building a Deck - Questions about pouring the footers



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

I am about to excavate my footings for my deck. The plan reviewer at the building department recommended that I just pour the cylindrical hole, 4', and not bother with the sonotube and form footing below grade. This is based on our soil type in this region. I will do mine in two pours, one below grade and then a second pour above using a short sonotube. With the short second pour I figure it will be easier to line up anchors in the concrete. Based on my limited experience, once you wiggle in the anchor it shouldn't move. Have a torpedo level handy.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Your sonotubes can go all the way down if you want, but then you're going to have to backfill them with dirt and pack it in. The only reason to use a sonotube is for a clean look above grade.

As for your bolts, use strips of 1x or plywood with a hole drilled in them big enough for the bolt. Install a washer and a nut just above the plywood to hold everything snug. If your mix is stiff enough (which it should be), you can just stab the bolt into the concrete and it shouldn't move on you.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

Well I poured the foundations this weekend and everything went smooth. I ended up just using the full length of the sonotubes and backfilling. I'm going to have two beams that will run the length of the deck, one is 3.5' off the house and the other is 11' off the house. When I sank the j-bolts for the first row I ended up being a little off on the last one but I think the amount of play in the post anchors will be more than enough to compensate. The second row went perfectly though; all the j-bolts are dead on. I just need to drill two post anchors into an existing 6' x 10' slab and I'll be ready to start building. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

Leroy you did just what I would have done in pouring your piers...Good job...Just remove the paper part of the sonotube that you can see...The below ground part will help stop frost from moving your posts...How about some pictures as your deck takes shape...?


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

Lansing said:


> Leroy you did just what I would have done in pouring your piers...Good job...Just remove the paper part of the sonotube that you can see...The below ground part will help stop frost from moving your posts...How about some pictures as your deck takes shape...?


Thanks. Here's some pictures of the work so far. I had to stop pouring on Saturday due to rain and I didn't take any pictures after I finished on Sunday (I'll take some when I get home tonight).


----------

